# problem installing the sims deluxe edition



## samirmoussaten (May 1, 2006)

i have a problem installing the sims deluxe edition.

when i want too install an error appears saying there is an invalid Dll-file?!?


can someone please help me 

i bought the game from the store


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

Could you give us a bit of info about the computer you are trying to install this game on? What video card, how much memory and what is your computer speed? Ghz, etc.


----------



## ZEUS_GB (Jan 5, 2006)

Hello samirmoussaten and welcome to TSG!

What is the exact error message?


----------



## samirmoussaten (May 1, 2006)

the message is in dutch and sometimes i get a pop-up saying that ikernel.exe will be shutdown?!?

i guess that in english it's this error:Error loading type library /dll

what can i do too fix it?? yesterday i read that maybe i was missing the file stdole.tlb but i found it in another map and i copied it and pasted it in system32 and it is still not working.

my videocard is nvidia Geforce 2, 1,8 GHZ i have enough memory on the computer i guess 2 gigabyte on C:\ and 5 Gigabyte on D:\


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

> 2 gigabyte on C:\ and 5 Gigabyte on D:\


 That is not memory, that is disk space and doesn't count except for virtual memory. Physical memory is what you need to play games. And I doubt your video card is enough to play sims either. You need at least 64mb on your video card. Never go by what the minimum requirements for a game say it will play on because generally, this is not going to work.


----------



## samirmoussaten (May 1, 2006)

it's 64 MB and it should work because a couple of years ago i had the sims on the same computer and it worked fine


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

Well, I did some researching. It seems this Deluxe version isn't really a full Sims. It's an expansion pack. At least according to EA it is. Do you have the original Sims installed?


----------



## samirmoussaten (May 1, 2006)

no i don't have the original sims installed 

i think you are wrong because on the box it says that it contains the sims and the sims livin it up 

i think it's because installshield doesn't work good do you know how i can fix that or how i can reinstall windows XP without the CD


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

There is no way to install XP without a cd. 

And yes, EA said sims was included but it also said sims living it up was an expansion pack and NOT the whole package of sims. 

Have you got all the latest updates/upgrades to XP?


----------

